
What are your most preferred programming languages? - baccheion
Also, how would you order the following languages (most preferred to least): Rust, Go, Swift, Kotlin, Haskell, Python, and Nim? Why?
======
AnimalMuppet
C++, because it pays for my whole life. (Also, for embedded systems, there's
still nothing better that is mature enough that I'd bet a product on it.)

Java for when I want a library that has everything, and I don't want to have
to worry about memory.

Perl for when I want to rip apart text files.

------
noir_lord
PHP because I know it very well and it has a lot of good libraries available
for web stuff (yes I'm aware of it's detractors, no I don't care and maybe
just maybe we can avoid the pointless language war, I chose it for good
reasons so lets not waste each others time).

Python for everything that isn't web stuff (automation, deployment, testing
all that good stuff).

Only one on your list I've really used is Python, I'm aware of the others but
don't know enough to give you a competent opinion.

------
J_Darnley
Lua: quick enough, simple, embeddable. Assembly: powerful. C: something needs
to tie everything together and providing a statically linked executable is
always the best way to distribute software.

Everything you listed should be thrown in the bin. Go and Python both have
significant whitespace/indentation. I guess I don't know anything about the
others.

------
Learn2win
Java - pays well Racket - explore and research QT - cross platform Haskell -
write less, think more Javascript/Python - can't avoid

